# Dog walking and sitting service in West Sussex



## Chunkypaws (Oct 21, 2013)

Chunky Paws is a dog walking and dog sitting service based in Horsham but also covering surrounding areas. Big or small, young or old, dogs need to exercise daily.

My name is Morgan and I am a 23 year old living in Horsham. I am here to help when you are at work, on holiday or just need a helping hand with your pet. So if your schedule changes and you can't be around as much as you used to, let me care for your pet in the same way you do.

With over 5 years of experience, I absolutely love working with dogs and have grown up surrounded with them. I treat your pet as if they were my own, so everyone receives the same amount of cuddles and treats! Keeping your pets happy, healthy and comfortable while you are away is what I do best!

To ensure the utmost safety of your pets and property I am fully insured.

Please visit my website Chunky Paws Dog Walking and Pet Sitting Horsham West Sussex for more details!


----------

